# Why powered glasses and an 'emitter' for home 3D?



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

I'm purchasing my first 3D projector, and find that to realize this potential I have to buy glasses, but not those handed out at the commercial theaters, but rather powered ones (thankfully, rechargeable). Plus I must purchase a '3D emitter'.

I'm thinking I may get a better answer here than from Wiki!

Thanks!:scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are two types of 3D, passive and active. Well there's also 'glasses free' but that's not really mainstream yet. You purchased an active 3D projector which requires the use of an IR or RF emitter and active shutter glasses. This is usually the preferred method of using 3D. It is not uncommon for manufacturers to not include glasses with their display. 

Which projector is it?


----------

